# Training in den HaBe´s



## Catsoft (23. März 2004)

Hallo!
Ich hab jetzt mal einen Trainingstermin für Mittwoch um 16.45 reingesetzt. Nach der Zeitumstellung würde ich gerne um 17.00 bis 17.30 losfahren. Das soll ein Trainingstermin werden, also eher schnell und auch schon mal mit Intervallen. Hoffe es finden sich noch 3-4 Leutchen um das übers Jahr zu etablieren. Ich bin "früher" auch noch zusätzlich am Freitag ins Wochenende gerollt, sprich: ein lockeres Frischlufttanken. Da könnte ich dann schon ab 15.00.

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Natürlich gehen auch die anderen Wochentage, da hab ich jetzt eher Rennrad eingeplant.


----------



## bofh_marc (23. März 2004)

Ich haette wohl Lust, wenn ich vom Tempo her mithalten kann. ;-)
Ich hoffe mal, dass Eure Form jetzt nicht explodiert. Erfahrungsgemaess kommt bei mir nicht so viel dazu...

Bis Mittwoch, wenns nicht schifft.

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozei (24. März 2004)

Hi,
wie wars denn heute? Ab nächste oder übernächste Woche werde ich wohl auch dabei sein, wenn ich kein Antibiotikum mehr fressen muss :-(.


----------



## Catsoft (25. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs!
Danke für die Runde gestern  Macht ganz viel Spaß schnell zu fahren 
Mein Tacho hatte einen Schnitt von 18,6 auf 28 Km. Die Runde können wir bei besserer Kondition und vor allen Dingen besseren Lichverhältnissen noch verlängern. War so echt hart  


Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Ab nächste Woche starten wir später, ich hab jetzt mal 17.15 reingesetzt.


----------



## ossanhe (25. März 2004)

Könnt ihr das nicht (auch) am Wo-ende machen??  
So Samstags- Dann bin ich sicher dabei!  
Gruss, Marcel


----------



## ozei (25. März 2004)

Ich hätte auch mal Lust am WE ne etwas schnellere Runde zu fahren. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## edvars (26. März 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs!
> Danke für die Runde gestern  Macht ganz viel Spaß schnell zu fahren
> Mein Tacho hatte einen Schnitt von 18,6 auf 28 Km. Die Runde können wir bei besserer Kondition und vor allen Dingen besseren Lichverhältnissen noch verlängern. War so echt hart
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei,  war letztes mahl eine sehr inspirerende Tour    lustig war das auch g3 zu fahren, neben Robert,  die sich immer noch in grundlage 1 befand,  und voll am bike geschikten zu erzählen . 

Das gute dabei ist,,,Mein Kondi kann nur besser werden


----------



## bofh_marc (29. März 2004)

Moin, 

ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht. Mein Knie macht zur Zeit Probleme und ausserdem kuendigt sich eine Erkaeltung an. 

Das Leben ist unfair.
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (29. März 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich kann Mittwoch leider nicht. Mein Knie macht zur Zeit Probleme und ausserdem kuendigt sich eine Erkaeltung an.
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Dann machen wir ja Staffelübergabe beim Husten. Ich hoffe, dass ich die bis Mittwoch noch los werde   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Catsoft (31. März 2004)

Hallo!
Ich muß für heute leider absagen. Die Wunderheilung hat doch nicht stattgefunden  , aber man(n) glaubt ja immer wieder dran....

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Nächste Woche gleiche Zeit?


----------



## edvars (31. März 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich muß für heute leider absagen. Die Wunderheilung hat doch nicht stattgefunden  , aber man(n) glaubt ja immer wieder dran....
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Echt schade Robert, bis am naechsten mittwoch dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entry (31. März 2004)

ich bin auch bald wieder dabei. Hatte 2 starke Erkältungen in Folge und war dazwischen noch 2 Wochen Skilaufen. Jetzt ist meine Gabel kaputt. Wenn die wieder heil und in meinem Bike ist komme ich auch mal wieder mit!
Greets
*jan


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2004)

Hallo!
Wie wars?
Ich komme nächsten Mittwoch dann wider um 17.15!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (2. April 2004)

Wie war's?

Andre, Morten und ich sind zusammengefahren.

Andre hat das Tempo vorlegt, Morten und ich sind gefolgt.

Naja, etwas zügig war es schon, und auch einige Höhenmeter waren dabei.  

Gestern habe ich dann noch meine Beine gespürt, aber Spass hat es dennoch gemacht.

Nettes Training,

ev. nächsten Mittwoch gegen 17.15 Uhr in den HABE,

Gruss
IGD


----------



## Sanz (4. April 2004)

Nun aber auf ein neues, ich werde mal ein LMB Termin machen!  

Also dann bis Mittwoch

Andre


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2004)

Hallo!
Ich hab nachher noch einen Termin. Wenn ich nicht an der Hütte bin, wartet bitte nicht  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## ozei (7. April 2004)

Auf mich auch nicht warten! Ich entscheide spontan ob ich komme - wegen Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (7. April 2004)

Im schlimmsten Fall steh ich womöglich nachher alleine da. Na ja, wenn es nicht regnet schaue ich trotzdem vorbei.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2004)

Ich komme jetzt hin


----------



## Catsoft (8. April 2004)

Hallo!
Wir waren gestern tatsächlich unterwegs  Das Wetter war echt Mist, die Fahrräder mußten bitterlich leiden  

Hoffe Morten hat den Tag überlebt, aber die kurze Hose war doch etwas optimistisch  

Wir sind dann trotz des Wetters fast 33 Km mit einem 19,2er Schnitt gefahren, gefühlt wie 20  Der Boden war aber auch verdammt tief....


Bis nächste Woche  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## ozei (8. April 2004)

Respekt

...ich weichei


----------



## Catsoft (15. April 2004)

Moin!
Wir waren gestern wieder unterwegs. An der Start gingen acht, ins Zeil kamen immerhin noch fünf Fahrer. War auch mal wieder recht schnell. Wir sind ca. 30 Km, 500 Hm mit ´nem 19,1er Schnitt gebügelt. Nächstes mal machen wir die Heide am Ende, dann kommen wir auch auf 40 Km.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## HeinerFD (15. April 2004)

Das war ja gestern meine erste Runde in den HaBes (im Hellen und ohen Schnee und Eis   ) und ich muss  sagen, dass mir das sauviel Spaß gemacht hat.
Super Gelände für XC und ein coole Truppe - so macht Training doch Spaß (auch wenn´s mal ein wenig härter und schneller wird).

bis demnächst

Heiner


----------



## bofh_marc (19. April 2004)

Ich versuchs am Mittwoch noch mal. Beim letzten mal war zwar ziemlich fertig, aber 

no pain, no gain

Zur Not steig ich halt aus.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not steig ich halt aus.



Schnickschnack  Du schaffst das   Ich fahr auch eine andere Strecke


----------



## Sanz (21. April 2004)

Hi, 

werde gleich meine neuen Felgen von FCH abholen, ich hoffe Sie sind fertig und komme wohl planmäßig zum Treffpunkt. Meine Alten habe ich völlig zerschossen. Zur Zeit fahre ich meine Heylight Felgen, die sind aber eigentlich nicht für den Wald gedacht.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (21. April 2004)

So, alles montiert! Ich fahr gleich los!   

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. April 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> So, alles montiert! Ich fahr gleich los!
> 
> Bis dann
> Andre



Hallo!

@Andre: Schade, dass das Rad nicht funktioniert hat. Meins ist allerdings dann auch am Paul-Roth-Stein put gegangen. Scheiß Scheiben  

@Alle Anderen: War mal wieder ein nettes Rennen  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## ozei (22. April 2004)

Oh, war das etwa wieder sone Pannentour wie letzten Samstag   ? Ich konnte leider nicht.


----------



## Catsoft (22. April 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, war das etwa wieder sone Pannentour wie letzten Samstag   ? Ich konnte leider nicht.



Nee, glücklicherweise nicht. Ich hatte auf der Hinterhand nur keine Bremswirkung und mußte dann Richtung Heimat abdrehen. Hat die Strecke aber auch nur um 15 Min. verkürzt.

Nächste Woche hast du die nächste Chance  
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sanz (22. April 2004)

> So, alles montiert! Ich fahr gleich los!



Hi Robert,

So war es auch, allerdings bin ich nur bis in den Appelbüttler Forst gekommen. Das mittlere Kettenblatt und das Ritzel waren für meine neue Kette einfach schon zu verschlissen und es kam ständig zu durchrutschern und sonstigen hakelein. Mit der Karre wäre ich die Bremse schlechthin gewesen.  

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spaß!  

Hi Kai,
wie war Dein Wiedereinstieg?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ozei (26. April 2004)

Hi,
geht's Mittwoch wieder los? Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Catsoft (26. April 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> geht's Mittwoch wieder los? Ich wäre dabei



Ist eingetragen, hoffentlich ist es trocken, sonst hab ich ein Radproblem, für 8 Gänge seid ihr einfach zu schnell und mein Thin Air wird gerade auf ein vertex "upgegradet"....


----------



## bofh_marc (26. April 2004)

Ich versuch auch noch mal mein Glueck... Natuerlich nur bei gutem Wetter.

Bis Mi
Marc


----------



## Sanz (26. April 2004)

Bin dabei!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ozei (26. April 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eingetragen, hoffentlich ist es trocken, sonst hab ich ein Radproblem, für 8 Gänge seid ihr einfach zu schnell und mein Thin Air wird gerade auf ein vertex "upgegradet"....



Du hättest mal lieber ein Downgrade auf Singlespeed oder "No-Suspension" machen sollen damit wir auch mal ne Chance haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinerFD (27. April 2004)

Ich fahre wohl nächste Woche wieder mit. Z. Zt. bin ich noch ein wenig platt vom Wochenende. Da habe ich endlich mein Fahrrad eingeweiht. Wen´s interessiert: http://www.bike-challenge.com/ErgMaraKL44.htm. 

Das gemeinsame XC-Training in den HaBes hat mir jedenfalls (subjektiv) eine Menge gebracht. Am Samstag fahre ich erst mal das Henninger-Rennen mit und dann wird wieder fleißig XC trainiert.

Heiner


----------



## Rabbit (27. April 2004)

HeinerFD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre wohl nächste Woche wieder mit. Z. Zt. bin ich noch ein wenig platt vom Wochenende. Da habe ich endlich mein Fahrrad eingeweiht. Wen´s interessiert: http://www.bike-challenge.com/ErgMaraKL44.htm.


Glückwunsch zum 11. Platz auf der "Kurzstrecke" 44km/Herren (sofern Schubert dein Nachname ist) 

@All: Viel Erfolg beim Training und laßt den Robert in Zukunft mal schön "zappeln", damit der an Donnerstagen in TDF nicht mehr so fit ist


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2004)

Hallo!
Kennt einer den User "Kasek"? Hat sich ja zum Training angemeldet... hat der ne Ahnung was er tut?  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (27. April 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Kennt einer den User "Kasek"? Hat sich ja zum Training angemeldet... hat der ne Ahnung was er tut?
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Nee, ich kenn ihn auch nicht. Aber bei "Neuen" bin ich ja auch eher skeptisch... 

Also noch mal deutlich: Morgen wird es schon schnell und moeglichst ohne Pausen.

Alternativ gibt es morgen auch ne Runde mit Nat (two2one). Vielleicht waere das eher was...


----------



## gage_ (28. April 2004)

Falls er doch auftaucht, koennt Ihr jedenfalls nur hoffen dass er Euch mit seiner "700 Euro No-Name Schuessel" (Profil) nicht eiskalt stehen laesst, nachdem Ihr Euch hier so aus dem Fenster lehnt


----------



## ozei (13. Juni 2004)

Wie siehts Mittwoch, den 16.06. aus. Steht noch nix im LMB. Ich wäre mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (13. Juni 2004)

Hi,
wäre diese Woche auch wieder dabei. Wie wär es mit 18.00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte? Bleibt ja immer länger hell!

Andre


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wäre diese Woche auch wieder dabei. Wie wär es mit 18.00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte? Bleibt ja immer länger hell!
> 
> Andre



Hallo!
Ich hab jetzt mal 18 Uhr eingetragen. Normalerweise wird mir das aber zu spät, hab noch einen weiten Heimweg  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Catsoft (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Hab mal wieder Mi. 18 Uhr eingetragen. Hoffe ich schaffe das diesmal. Bin vermutlich nicht ganz so gut drauf, bin an Wochenende kurzfristig den Ultra in Kirchzarten    gefahren und noch ganz schön platt. Versteht ich bei meiner Zeit zwar nicht so ganz...  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juni 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hab mal wieder Mi. 18 Uhr eingetragen. Hoffe ich schaffe das diesmal. Bin vermutlich nicht ganz so gut drauf, bin an Wochenende kurzfristig den Ultra in Kirchzarten    gefahren und noch ganz schön platt. Versteht ich bei meiner Zeit zwar nicht so ganz...
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Hallo!
Das Wetter ist ja mal wieder echt :kotz:
Ich werde das Training wohl absagen müssen, werde spätestens 15 Uhr eine Entscheidung treffen.   

Schade wollte mein neues Bike einweihen  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## ozei (23. Juni 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Schade wollte mein neues Bike einweihen



Schon wieder nen' neues  ?

Ich bin eh nicht dabei nachdem ich Montag mit dem Rennrad ne Heckklappe geküsst hab und jetzt ein Dickes Knie habe. Ich hoffe das ist bis zum WE wieder weg.


----------



## bofh_marc (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

hier mal der Wetterbericht aus Harburg: 

Es GIESST in Stroemen!!! 

Ich werde bei dem schlechten Wetter kein Bike fahren. Da muss ich ja 3h putzen und hole mir ne Erkaeltung... Ich bin also raus.

Schoene Restwoche und drueckt mir die Daumen fuer meine Hochschulmeisterschaft in Chemnitz...

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juni 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal der Wetterbericht aus Harburg:
> 
> ...



Ich sage hiermit ab!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiowana (24. Juni 2004)

Moin moin, 
wir sind gestern mit 5 Leuten um 17:30 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte gestartet. 
War zu Anfang ein bißchen feucht, aber es ging.
Wir haben uns in Richtung Karlstein aufgemacht und sind dann über Paul-Roth-Stein wieder zurück. Dort oben bei den Steinen gab's ne richtig nette Fango-Packung   

Jeder das Gefühl festgehalten zu werden, aber das formt ja bekanntlich die Beine   

War ne schöne Runde und die Räder und wir sahen aus wie ***


----------



## Catsoft (11. August 2004)

Moinsen!
Ich wollt mich noch mal für die Tour gestern bedanken. War für mich die beste Tour dieses Jahr 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## kamikaaze (11. August 2004)

GROSSES DITO   

Hart aber herzlich. Freue mich schon auf nächste Woche (Donnerstag?!)

@ Andre: Danke für die gute Betreuung !

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (11. August 2004)

Ja,
da entwickelt sich was! Schöne Runde, sehr Traillastig. 

@Kai: AV=17,5! (Radumfang immer noch HEW Slick's)

Bis nächste Woche

Andre


----------



## Catsoft (12. August 2004)

@ Andre und Kai

17,1 oder 17,5 it egal, mein Puls war jedenfalls mehrfach nahe dem roten Bereich und die Strecke hatte schön viele Trails.


----------



## Silvi (12. August 2004)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit Samstag aus. Ich hätte ab 10.00 bis max. 14.00 Uhr Zeit. Würde vorschlagen im grünen Bereich auf Ausdauer zu fahren  .

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (13. August 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Samstag aus. Ich hätte ab 10.00 bis max. 14.00 Uhr Zeit. Würde vorschlagen im grünen Bereich auf Ausdauer zu fahren  .
> 
> ...



Ich will einmal die Woche ausgiebig Frühstücken  11 Uhr Kärtner Hütte? Stell den Termin einfach in den LMB.....


----------



## Catsoft (17. August 2004)

Hallo!
Diese Woche gehts am Donnerstag um 17.30 rund  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Tracer (20. August 2004)

Wie war eure schnelle Tour?
Wollte kommen, leider hat es aber nicht geklapt  
Gruss
Willy


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2004)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war eure schnelle Tour?
> Wollte kommen, leider hat es aber nicht geklapt
> Gruss
> Willy




Ich fand´s ganz OK. War durch die einbrechende Dunkelheit und Mortens Platten etwas kurz, wir mußten ein paar highlights auslassen. Aber das nächste mal wieder, dann wie traditionell am Mittwoch....


----------



## feeelix (20. August 2004)

hallo ihr harburger!

ich bin möglicherweise sonntag in hamburg und würde gern auch mal die harburger berge unter die stollen nehmen. ist doch wohl das einzige, wo es sich ein bisschen touren lässt dort oben, oder?

fährt sonntag jemand?

leider leider bin ich derzeit etwas beschränkt dem internet zugänglich. ich versuche, nachher und morgen nochmal hier reinzuschauen, ansonsten bin ich auch gern anrufbar. nummer siehe signatur!

danke!

gruß noch aus braunschweig

feeelix


----------



## ozei (20. August 2004)

Ich hätte Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (20. August 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Bock


fein! 

welche uhrzeit? (bitte nicht vor dem aufstehen.)

wo trifft man sich? (ich habe mein rad hinten auf dem wagen drauf.)

gruß erstmal, bis später!

feeelix


----------



## Mutti (20. August 2004)

Jau, Sonntag klingt gut ... ... denn Samstag kann ich nich'! Wäre meine zweite Tour in den HaBes. Alternativ peile ich zwar auch den - mir noch weitgehend unbekannten - Deister an, aber wenn ich dort am SO keine Locals finde, laß ich das sein.
Bei meiner ersten Runde in den HaBes haben mich Rabbit und Co. außerdem zu einem begeisterten Anhänger des Harburger Hügellandschaft gemacht.  
Würde mit der Bahn von Oldenburg über Bremen nach Harburg fahren. Vielleicht mache ich das auch wieder wie bei meinem ersten Trip, und steige in Buchholz i.d.Nh. aus, um ,von hinten' an die HaBes zu biken. Wir hatten uns an der Kärtner Hütte getroffen. Kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, uns gleich am Kralstein ... uuups ... meine natürlich Karlstein (Parkplatz) zu treffen. Was die Uhrzeit betrifft: bin flexibel!

Feiste Grüße

Der Mutti


----------



## ozei (20. August 2004)

11 Uhr Kärntner Hütte - steht im LMB, Thread hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=129578

Wer mit will trägt sich bitte ein. Wenn keiner sich einträgt garantiere ich nicht da zu sein.


----------



## feeelix (20. August 2004)

@ mutti: von dir habe (HaBe  ) ich irgendwie schon was gehört ..... ??? ähm ... im deister bin ich übrigens morgen, also am samstag. guxu hier 

@ ozei, du uhrzeit-ohne-rückfrage-festleger  :11 uhr, kärntner hütte. das wird hart (wegen der uhrzeit). kannst du den weg zur kärntner hütte noch 'nem ortsfremden autofahrer erklären? danke!!! 

gruß aus hannöver

feeelix


----------



## NoFunAtAll (21. August 2004)

Hallo Feeelix
Das ist ganz einfach zu finden.
Ich denke mal du kommst über die Autobahn??!!
Du fährst auf der A7 die Abfahrt Heimfeld runter und biegst links ab. (egal ob du  auf der A7 von Norden oder Süden kommst, auf jeden fall links).
dann fährst du etwa 1km geradeaus und biegst links zur  Kärtner Hütte ab (erkennt man an dem Schild).

Wenn wir noch nicht da sind, kurz warten und Bike zusammenmontieren. Weitere Wegbeschreibungen erfolgen mündlich und stehen NICHT im Forum.
 


bis morgen
Fritz


----------



## ozei (21. August 2004)

feeelix schrieb:
			
		

> @ ozei, du uhrzeit-ohne-rückfrage-festleger  :11 uhr, kärntner hütte. das wird hart (wegen der uhrzeit).



Wenn man hier zuviel fragt sagen alle was anderes und es kommt nichts dabei raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (21. August 2004)

feeelix schrieb:
			
		

> @ mutti: von dir habe (HaBe  ) ich irgendwie schon was gehört ..... ??? ähm ... im deister bin ich übrigens morgen, also am samstag. guxu hier



@Felix: Ja, das mit dem Deister habe (ja, ja   ) ich mit großem Interesse gelesen, jedoch ohne  dafür heute Zeit erübrigen zu können / zu wollen.   Bin zwar gleich ganz in der Nähe vom Deister, d.h. in Hannover, allerdings doch eher zum Raven ...   Und wegen des ,gehört haben wollens' ...hmmm ... keine Ahnung ... 



			
				feeelix schrieb:
			
		

> @ ozei, du uhrzeit-ohne-rückfrage-festleger  :11 uhr, kärntner hütte. das wird hart (wegen der uhrzeit). kannst du den weg zur kärntner hütte noch 'nem ortsfremden autofahrer erklären? danke!!!



11:00 Uhr finde ich o.k.. Mein Zug soll allerdings erst um 10:33 Uhr in HH-Harburg einlaufen. Hmm, ich spekuliere, daß die verbleibende Zeit bis 11:00 Uhr reicht, um zur Kärtner Hütte zu radeln. Oder hätte jemand mit entsprechendem Kfz. etwas Motivation übrig, mit der er mich vom Bhf. abholen würde? Mein ja nur ...   Werde mir auf alle Fälle Feeelix' Handynr. notieren, um ,notfalls' eine klitzekleine Verspätung ankündigen zu können ...

Feiste Grüße

Der Mutti


----------



## ozei (21. August 2004)

Hi,
ich denke das sollte zu schaffen sein sonst warten wir. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wo der Bahnhof ist deshalb kann ich Dich auch nicht abholen - zumal mein KFZ auch nicht "entsprechend" ist   

Alternativ kannst Du auch mit der S-Bahn bis Neuwidental (oder so ähnlich) fahren.


----------



## Alan (21. August 2004)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Zug soll allerdings erst um 10:33 Uhr in HH-Harburg einlaufen. Hmm, ich spekuliere, daß die verbleibende Zeit bis 11:00 Uhr reicht, um zur Kärtner Hütte zu radeln.



Die Zeit reicht allemal. Es sind vom Bahnhof Harburg vielleicht 20 min. bis zur Kärntner Hütte, wenn man die landschaftlich wenig reizvolle Strecke an der B73/Buxtehuder/Stader/Cuxhavener Str. wählt. Es geht immer gen Westen. 
Ansonsten bietet sich S-Bahn (S3) Richtung Neugraben an. Neu Wiedenthal müßte die vierte Haltestelle sein. 

Viel Spaß allerseits!

Det


----------



## NoFunAtAll (21. August 2004)

Hi.


Der Bahnhof liegt auf meinem Weg. sagen wir einfach ich bin um 10:45 da
und pick you up. warte am besten direkt vor dem Eingang zum Bahnhofsgebäude (da ist glaube ich ein Taxistand direkt davor)

Ich komme entweder mit einem neueren schwarzen Passat Variant (WL-CP)oder mit einem schwarzen Golf 3 (WL-DP).

wennwasist ruf mich an: 01629225536
bis morgen 
Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Mutti (22. August 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bahnhof liegt auf meinem Weg. sagen wir einfach ich bin um 10:45 da und pick you up. warte am besten direkt vor dem Eingang zum Bahnhofsgebäude (da ist glaube ich ein Taxistand direkt davor)



Jau, prima!!!    Danke.   Werde dort sein, sofern die Bahn micht läßt ...



			
				NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme entweder mit einem neueren schwarzen Passat Variant (WL-CP)oder mit einem schwarzen Golf 3 (WL-DP).



Guuuut, und ich bringe ein Bike in der passenden Farbe mit ...  



			
				NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> wennwasist ruf mich an: 01629225536



Schon gespeichert. So, jetzt noch schnell etwas Öl auf die Kette und ab in die Haia, damit ich morgen ... ähh ja ... heute fit bin ...   

auch @ det und ozei: DANKE!   

N8

Der Mutti


----------



## feeelix (22. August 2004)

tach!

tolle wurst. gestern nacht um 1 uhr ging das forum nicht.     und ich wusste den treffpunkt nicht, weil ich mir "kärntner hütte" nicht gemerkt hatte.    bitte schreibt, dass es ganz bescheiden war, nur geregnet hat und sowieso fast alle noch abgesagt hatten, sonst ärgere ich mich schwarz.

allerdings hatte ich auch von der tour gestern im deister noch dicke beine ... waren etwa 40 km und 800/900 höhenmeter. war echt klasse. trotzdem hätte ich gern die HaBes kennengelernt! MIST!

bin morgen noch hier. hätte morgen (also montag) jemand zeit? hier wäre sogar eine person, die das biken auch mal (animiert durch meine begeisterten berichte  ) probieren wollte. nur ist kein bike da. gibt's hier 'nen laden, der mal ein bike verleiht? oder hat jemand eins (kleine größe  ) für 'ne anfängertour übrig?

sofern das forum funzt, schaue ich heute abend noch mal rein.

achso: mein handy liegt seit gestern nacht im auto. das war vielleicht auch ein bisschen doof.

und mutti: kennst du helgeg? ich meine, der hat dich mal bei erzählungen erwähnt. könnte irgendwie etwas mit den eisenschweinen oder den singlespeedern zu tun haben.

grüßchen

feeelix


----------



## ozei (22. August 2004)

> bin morgen noch hier. hätte morgen (also montag) jemand zeit?

Ich hätte Zeit. Sag ne Zeit und ich bin da. Am besten so gegen 11. Welches Tempo fährst Du so? Ich wäre für etwas zügiger.

> hier wäre sogar eine person, die das biken auch mal (animiert durch meine > begeisterten berichte  ) probieren wollte.

Ich würde da nicht unbedingt in den HaBes anfangen. Wie man heute an meinem Kumpel feststellen konnte ist das ein hartes Pflaster.

> achso: mein handy liegt seit gestern nacht im auto. das war vielleicht auch ein bisschen doof.




mfg Michael


----------



## NoFunAtAll (22. August 2004)

Hi

@Feelix:
2 deiner "Anrufe in Abwesenheit" sind von mir.;-)

@all:
Danke für die schöne Tour, trotz einigen Pannen und einsetzendem Regen hat es Spaß gemacht.

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> @Feelix:
> 2 deiner "Anrufe in Abwesenheit" sind von mir.;-)
> ...



...und da hast du das Beste noch verpasst


----------



## feeelix (23. August 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich hätte Zeit. Sag ne Zeit und ich bin da. Am besten so gegen 11. Welches Tempo fährst Du so? Ich wäre für etwas zügiger. ...


tja, 11 geht ja nun nicht mehr.  

könntest du um ...... vielleicht 14 uhr? das bekäme ich hin. und falls wir dann nur zu zweit sein sollten, müssen wir mit dem tempo mal sehen. "etwas zügiger" ist ja auch relativ. vorgestern im deister war ich nicht der langsamste. 

wenn das heute noch was werden soll, rufst du mich am besten an. handy liegt nicht mehr im auto.



feeelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozei (23. August 2004)

Sorry wird mir zu spät. Hab morgen noch ne Klausur und wollte noch lernen.


----------



## Mutti (23. August 2004)

Maaaaahlzeit!



			
				feeelix schrieb:
			
		

> tolle wurst. gestern nacht um 1 uhr ging das forum nicht.     und ich wusste den treffpunkt nicht, weil ich mir "kärntner hütte" nicht gemerkt hatte.


So ein faule Ausrede ... 



			
				feeelix schrieb:
			
		

> bitte schreibt, dass es ganz bescheiden war, nur geregnet hat und sowieso fast alle noch abgesagt hatten, sonst ärgere ich mich schwarz.


Also, die Jungs hier aus Hamburg und Umgebung sind scheinbar wirklich ganz schön wetterfühlig ...   ... zumindest ist unsere Gruppe nach dem ersten Anzeichen eines kleinen Schauers, d.h. schon nach harmlos wenigen Geländemetern um 75 Prozent geschrumpft. Ts, ts, ts! Danach sind wir nur noch zu zweit, allerdings auf einer schnuckeligen und ziemlich anspruchsvollen Runde durch die HaBes gebrettert (Robert, danke nochmal für's geniale Pacen!!!   ) Es hat schließlich gereicht, um auf ein gehobenes Zufriedenheitslevel zu kommen, zum "Kennenlernen" der HaBes aber war's sicherlich zu knapp. Also, auch wenn's nur zeitweise Zeit geschüttet hat und auch sonst absolut nicht übel war (Wie auch, in den HaBes?!), hast Du nicht wirklich etwas verpaßt ...



			
				feeelix schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings hatte ich auch von der tour gestern im deister noch dicke beine ...


Aha, sag' ich doch ... ... faule Ausrede.  



			
				feeelix schrieb:
			
		

> und mutti: kennst du helgeg? ich meine, der hat dich mal bei erzählungen erwähnt. könnte irgendwie etwas mit den eisenschweinen oder den singlespeedern zu tun haben.


Ähh, Du schreibst in Rätseln ... grübel ... keine Ahnung ... allerdings muß es nicht immer etwas mit mir zu tun haben, wenn jemand von (seiner) Mutti spricht ...
Aber interessieren würde mich schon, was da so über mich die Runde zu machen scheint ...

Btw, lad mich mal "einer" in den Deister ein! Den möchte ich nämlich gern noch vorm Herbst kennenlernen, zumal einige Hamburger heftigst davon geschwärmt haben. Biddeeeeeeeeee!  
(Klebte am Samstag bei Wunstorf schon mit derbem Speichelfluß an 'ner Scheibe vom Regionalexpress nach Hannover, und habe auf die Silhouette des Deisters gestarrt ... ... na ja, also geguckt habe ich schon.     )

Feiste Grüße

Der Mutti


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (23. August 2004)

Sacht mal, ihr redet sich von den Harburger Bergen, oda?   
Wo fahrt ihr denn immer so? Also wo fängt ihr an?

p.s. komme aus Buxtehude, kennt das jemand?


----------



## Catsoft (23. August 2004)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal, ihr redet sich von den Harburger Bergen, oda?
> Wo fahrt ihr denn immer so? Also wo fängt ihr an?



Wir fahren idR an der Kärtner Hütte los.



			
				KermitFrosch666 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. komme aus Buxtehude, kennt das jemand?



Buxtehude? Nie gehört! Warte: ich frag mal den Igel in meinem Garten


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (23. August 2004)

wie alt ist man denn so?


----------



## ozei (24. August 2004)

Ich bin 21 und damit einer der jüngsten - aber was macht das alter denn schon aus? Wie alt bist Du denn?


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (24. August 2004)

Ich bin 18 und die Taube is 3


----------



## Sil (24. August 2004)

Auch in dem Thread noch mal die Frage:
Ich ziehe wieder Richtung Köln und fahre deshalb am Freitag eine Abschiesdstour: Die Ha Be's nach einer Karte und Beschreibung von Rabbit. Es wäre prima, wenn der ein oder andere Lust und Zeit hätte, mit mir gemeinsam die Strecke zu Suchen und zu Finden ;-)

Außerdem suche ich für Sonntag den 29.08. ein paar helfende Hände... um 10:00 Uhr für 2 Stunden, dann müßten alle Kartoons im Sprinter sein, ist nicht viel :-(
Das wäre großartig   

Liebe Grüße
Silvia


----------



## Sil (24. August 2004)

Biken am 27.08.2004 in 22179 Hamburg - Harburg mit Sil
Was ist geplant: Abschiedstour - Tour der Steine 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2303


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in dem Thread noch mal die Frage:
> Ich ziehe wieder Richtung Köln und fahre deshalb am Freitag eine Abschiesdstour: Die Ha Be's nach einer Karte und Beschreibung von Rabbit. Es wäre prima, wenn der ein oder andere Lust und Zeit hätte, mit mir gemeinsam die Strecke zu Suchen und zu Finden ;-)
> 
> Außerdem suche ich für Sonntag den 29.08. ein paar helfende Hände... um 10:00 Uhr für 2 Stunden, dann müßten alle Kartoons im Sprinter sein, ist nicht viel :-(
> ...



Hey!
Du kannst doch nicht einfach eine Konkurrenzveranstaltung  zu meinem Alteisentreffen um 11 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte aufmachen   

Maat et joot oder so


----------



## Sil (24. August 2004)

Ihr könnte doch erst altes Eisen bei mir schieben... dann komme ich auch noch mit und schiebe erst im Anschluß den Sprinter Richtung Köln....


----------



## ozei (24. August 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Biken am 27.08.2004 in 22179 Hamburg - Harburg mit Sil
> Was ist geplant: Abschiedstour - Tour der Steine
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2303



Bin dabei. Ginge evtl. bisschen früher? Ich hab an dem Tag Geburtstag und Abends kommen paar Freunde vorbei. Wenn nicht geht ist das auch nicht so schlimm - dann würde ich mich halt früher ausklinken.

Gruß Michael


----------



## ozei (24. August 2004)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 18 und die Taube is 3



*peilt nix* Welche Taube?


----------



## Sil (24. August 2004)

Freue mich, dass Du dabei bist! Früher geht nicht, kann den Wagen erst um neun holen... aber früher ausklinken geht ;-)


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (24. August 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> *peilt nix* Welche Taube?


Ein Kumpel von mir saß daneben, welcher mit Nachnamen "Adler" heißt... ich nen ihn aber Taube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich Blödmann hab mich im Termin des Konzerts vertan. Ich kann am Donnerstag nicht. Ich werde Mittwoch fahren!!!!! Hab mich für Donnersatg ausgetragen und für Morgen einen neuen Termin in den LMB eingetragen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich Blödmann hab mich im Termin des Konzerts vertan. Ich kann am Donnerstag nicht. Ich werde Mittwoch fahren!!!!! Hab mich für Donnersatg ausgetragen und für Morgen einen neuen Termin in den LMB eingetragen.
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Hallo!
Das Wetter ist ja echt das letzte   Hab auch für heute abgesagt  

Ich bin echt uhrlaupsreif 

Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (25. August 2004)

Ich fahre morgen auch nur bei gutem Wetter mit! Ansonsten sieht meine Bude wieder so dreckig aus...

Und heute habe ich dann wenigstens Zeit, zur BOC-Eroeffnung zu gehen 

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre morgen auch nur bei gutem Wetter mit! Ansonsten sieht meine Bude wieder so dreckig aus...
> 
> Und heute habe ich dann wenigstens Zeit, zur BOC-Eroeffnung zu gehen
> 
> Marc



Gibts da was besonders günstig und komm jetzt nicht mit dem Fully für 99,--


----------



## bofh_marc (25. August 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da was besonders günstig und komm jetzt nicht mit dem Fully für 99,--



Keine Ahnung. Ich bekomme zumindest ne Trinkflasche fuer lau. 
Und vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar nette Angebote. Meine Anreise ist da ja nicht so weit  Da kann ich ja mal kurz schauen...


----------



## bofh_marc (26. August 2004)

Fuehle mich heute nicht so dolle. Habe mich deswegen mal im LMB ausgetragen.

Viel Spass
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Fuehle mich heute nicht so dolle. Habe mich deswegen mal im LMB ausgetragen.
> 
> Viel Spass
> Marc



Denkt dran: Ich kann auch nicht kommen, ich werden im Stadtpark naß


----------



## ozei (15. September 2004)

Bin heute mal wieder dabei. Aber wenns regnet fahre ich nciht. Mein Rad ist gerade soooo schön geputzt und hat ne neue Kette und Züge und Bremsbelege. Ne Matschtour würde es mir übel nehmen


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2004)

BTW: ich wollte den Winter durch fahren. Das Lupinchen    ist schon bestellt! Also: Wer noch kein Licht hat..... schnell besorgen, in einem Monat gehts los


----------



## Kaiowana (15. September 2004)

Moin moin,
wenn Ihr bis 17:40 Uhr auf mich warten würdet, wäre ich auch dabei. Ich komme auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2004)

Sorry, da war ich schon auf dem Weg.....


----------



## ozei (16. September 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: ich wollte den Winter durch fahren. Das Lupinchen    ist schon bestellt! Also: Wer noch kein Licht hat..... schnell besorgen, in einem Monat gehts los



Sag jetzt nicht, ne Edison 10


----------



## Catsoft (16. September 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Sag jetzt nicht, ne Edison 10



Nee, hab noch nicht keine Goldader im Garten aufgetan. ´ne Nightmare muß reichen   

Hoffe du hattest mit deiner Prüfung mehr Glück als mit dem Schaltzug


----------



## ozei (16. September 2004)

Ja hab bestanden 

Bin gestern nach Schalthebel auseinanderbauen um die Reste des alten Zuges rauszukriegen noch meine private Trainingsrunde in Lüneburg gefahren. Wird aber zu schnell dunkel. Muss mir mal ne Lampe besorgen.


----------



## Catsoft (17. September 2004)

Hallo!
Hab für nächste Woche noch mal 17.15 eingetragen. Das ist aber dann die Abmarschzeit!! Ab 19 Uhr ist es mit meinen alten Augen nicht mehr so gut  

Die Woche drauf ist eher 17.00 angesagt, dannn bin ich est ma wech und ab 20. Oktober kanns dann wieder etwas später werden. Dann aber mit Lichtpflicht


----------



## ozei (17. September 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hab für nächste Woche noch mal 17.15 eingetragen. Das ist aber dann die Abmarschzeit!! Ab 19 Uhr ist es mit meinen alten Augen nicht mehr so gut
> 
> Die Woche drauf ist eher 17.00 angesagt, dannn bin ich est ma wech und ab 20. Oktober kanns dann wieder etwas später werden. Dann aber mit Lichtpflicht



Ich werde da sein. Mit frischem Schaltzug


----------



## Catsoft (22. September 2004)

Training fällt heute wg. der Wassermassen von oben aus!!!


----------



## ozei (22. September 2004)

Mir recht. Bin eh kaputt. Blöder Zahnartzt


----------



## jab (22. September 2004)

Hallo Robert,

warum verschieben wir das Training nicht einfach auf morgen? Ja, ich weiß, das Wetter soll auch morgen nicht so toll sein, aber einen Versuch wäre es dort wert, oder?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (29. September 2004)

Wie sieht es aus? Fahrt ihr heute bei jedem Wetter?

Zur Zeit ist hier in Harburg Nieselregen angesagt. Ich bin aber fast soweit, dass ich fahren wuerde. Man rostet sonst ja voellig ein...

Marc


----------



## ozei (29. September 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es aus? Fahrt ihr heute bei jedem Wetter?
> 
> Zur Zeit ist hier in Harburg Nieselregen angesagt. Ich bin aber fast soweit, dass ich fahren wuerde. Man rostet sonst ja voellig ein...
> 
> Marc



Heute fahre ich definitiv nicht. Lass uns doch sonst auf morgen verschieben. Da wirds laut wetterbericht entscheidend besser. Würde mir sowieso ganz gut passen weil ich Donnertag Abend nach Wedel muss bier:   Paaaarty) und könnte dann Harburg auf dem weg von Lüneburg mitnehmen.

Michael


----------



## edvars (29. September 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Heute fahre ich definitiv nicht. Lass uns doch sonst auf morgen verschieben. Da wirds laut wetterbericht entscheidend besser. Würde mir sowieso ganz gut passen weil ich Donnertag Abend nach Wedel muss bier:   Paaaarty) und könnte dann Harburg auf dem weg von Lüneburg mitnehmen.
> 
> Michael



Ich habe für morgen ein tour eingetragen, Aber da ich gestern voll gass rennrad mit rg-uni gefahren sind, wolte ich morgen gerne g1 fahren?

Morten.


----------



## Catsoft (29. September 2004)

Hallo!
Das Wetter ist immer noch schei**   Wollen wir heute wirklich fahren. Morgen ist wohl besser   Bitte um Antwort, ich löschen sonst um 16 Uhr den Termin!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (29. September 2004)

Ich muss nicht unbedingt (siehe obigen Beitrag). Koennte alternativ auch zum Karstadt-Oktoberfest. Morgen habe ich aber keine Zeit.


----------



## Sanz (29. September 2004)

Hallo,
das Wetter in Harburg ist immer noch recht ungemütlich!

Ich beuge mich der Mehrheit, mußte aber möglichst schnell bescheid wissen!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (29. September 2004)

Der Termin ist gelöscht!!!!


----------



## bofh_marc (29. September 2004)

Ist okay.

Viel Spass am Gardasee und wir sehen uns dann beim Nightriden.

Marc


----------



## Sanz (29. September 2004)

Ja Robert,
viel Spaß am Lago!  

Andre


----------



## jab (29. September 2004)

Hi,

irgendwie ging diese Diskussion an mir vorbei, da ich nicht ständig Zeit habe, das Forum zu lesen. Robert, könntest du nicht lieber eine Email an alle schreiben, wenn du einen Termin löschen willst?

Hat nicht vielleicht doch noch jemand Lust, heute zu fahren?  Das Wetter an der Kärntner Hütte sieht inzwischen ganz gut aus, und laut Regenradar wird es wohl mindestens in den nächsten ein, zwei Stunden auch so bleiben.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## ozei (29. September 2004)

Ok dann also morgen. Bis dann. Hoffen wir das es nicht allzu matschig ist.


----------



## horst_sonne (30. September 2004)

Schade, dass ihr nicht gefahren seid.

Ich hatte in der Uni nicht die Zeit, zu gucken, ob der Termin noch besteht. Bin daher in großer Hektik verbotenerweise in der S-Bahn geeilt und war dann auch Punkt 17:02 an der Hütte. Keiner da
Bin dann jedenfalls noch ZWEI STUNDEN mangels Ortskenntnis auf den Hauptwegen DURCH DIE SONNE GERADELT - also wirklich schade um den Termin. however, ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spass. 

Und nochwas: findet sich nächste Woche eine Runde, der auch das Herbstwetter nichts anhaben kann?

Bis dann Hannes


----------



## Sanz (30. September 2004)

Hallo,



> Und nochwas: findet sich nächste Woche eine Runde, der auch das Herbstwetter nichts anhaben kann?



Sollten wir auf jeden Fall ins Auge fassen! Da ich Mittwoch nicht kann, wäre der Mo, Di oder Do oder Fr ganz gut. Können wir am Sonntag Abend entscheiden, eben je nach Wettervorhersage. Was sagt Ihr  

Andre


----------



## Sanz (30. September 2004)

Biken am 09.10.2004 in den Harburger Bergen.

Was ist geplant: Durch mangelnde Sonne ein etwas zeitversetzter Trainingstag. Das Tempo wird nicht so schnell wie Mittwoch, jedoch durch die Zeitlänge und wenig Pausen konditionell anspruchsvoll. Geplant sind mindestens 50 km.  

Guckst Du LMB!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Silvi (30. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

na da hab' ich mich doch gleich mal angemeldet. Welches Mädel kommt noch mit, dass Lust hat sich ein bisschen mehr zu fordern als sonst?    

Silvi


----------



## ozei (3. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab für Mittwoch, den 06.10.04 einen Termin um 16:30 eingetragen. Ich werde etwas 2 Stunden fahren, bitte pünktlich sein wird sehr schnell dunkel. Wenn sich keiner einträgt sollte man nicht damit rechnen, dass ich da bin!

Link zum LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (4. Oktober 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab für Mittwoch, den 06.10.04 einen Termin um 16:30 eingetragen. Ich werde etwas 2 Stunden fahren, bitte pünktlich sein wird sehr schnell dunkel. Wenn sich keiner einträgt sollte man nicht damit rechnen, dass ich da bin!
> 
> Link zum LMB



Mir persoenlich ist das zu frueh. Dann muss ich ja schon um 16:00 Uhr von der Arbeit weg.

Wie waere es mit einem ersten Nightride? So gegen 18:30 an der Kaertner Huette? Haette da jemand Interesse?

Marc


----------



## ozei (4. Oktober 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Mir persoenlich ist das zu frueh. Dann muss ich ja schon um 16:00 Uhr von der Arbeit weg.
> 
> Wie waere es mit einem ersten Nightride? So gegen 18:30 an der Kaertner Huette? Haette da jemand Interesse?
> 
> Marc



Ja ist sehr früh. Beim letzten Mal war es aber um 19 Uhr als wir zurück waren schon an der Grenze. Von mir aus können wir uns aber auch auf *abfahrt* 17:00 einigen. Nighride geht bei mir nicht, weil ich noch keine Lampe habe.


----------



## bofh_marc (4. Oktober 2004)

Ist mir immer noch zu frueh. Ich fahre dann lieber ein wenig spaeter mit Licht.

Viel Spass
Marc


----------



## Sanz (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann diesen Mittwoch nicht! Wie sieht es bei Euch mit Samstag aus (LMB)  

Andre


----------



## ozei (5. Oktober 2004)

Bin wahrscheinlich - also so 90% dabei.


----------



## bofh_marc (5. Oktober 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann diesen Mittwoch nicht! Wie sieht es bei Euch mit Samstag aus (LMB)



Bin schon eingetragen. Bis Samstag dann (aber nur bei gutem Wetter).

Marc

PS: Fahre morgen doch nicht. Muss auf nen Geburtstag.


----------



## jab (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

keine Ahnung ob das mit der Email geklappt hat. Wollte mich nur hier auch noch mal kurz entschuldigen, dass ich am Mittwoch den Trainingstermin verpasst habe.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## ozei (7. Oktober 2004)

Hat geklappt und wie schon per E-Mail geantwortet kein Problem


----------



## Sanz (8. Oktober 2004)

Hey liebe Leut,

achtet auf den Treffpunkt für Samstag. Nicht Kärntner Hütte sondern Parkplatz Ehestorfer Weg!!!  

Bis morgen
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (9. Oktober 2004)

Das war mal wieder ein tolles Training. Mit 3 Frauen (Doris, Verena und Silvi) und 10 Männern (zu viele zum aufzählen) am Start sind wir zum warm fahren durch die Haake, weiter durch den Eißendorfer Forst und zurück in die Haake gefahren. Danach ging es den üblichen Singletrail zum Ehestorfer Heuweg und die Serpentine zum Hotel Hamburg Blick. Von hier diverse Wege zum Paul Roth Stein und Karlstein. Den Heuberg hoch und weiter den X Weg folgend durch das nun nicht mehr gesperrte Militärgebiet in die Fischbeker Heide zu einer kleinen Rundtour. Nun reichte es uns und so fuhren wir auf direktem Wege Retour zum Ausgangsort, dem Parkplatz am Ehestorfer Weg wo wir nach 53 km und 880 HM unsere Tour beendeten. 

Fazit: In den HaBe's ist wieder richtig was los!  

Bis nächsten Samstag (Ab morgen im LMB)
Andre


----------



## Mutti (17. Oktober 2004)

Moin zusammen!

Auch wenn's schon wieder 'en Woche her ist ... ... nee, wie die Zeit vergeht ... ... will ich unbedingt noch loswerden, wie gut mir die Runde gefallen hat. War klasse mit Euch, wenn auch nicht ganz so "schnell" wie angekündigt.   Danke an alle für Euer Verständnis bei der "Planung" meiner Bahn-Abfahrt , natürlich an Andre für's "Guiden", aber auch besonders an Frank für die Gepäckaufbewahrung und an Jan für die Tour nach Buchholz und den "Wachdeinst" vor der Bäckerei.   Wegen des guten Buchholzer Kuchens und dem erstaunlich schmackhaften Kaffee im Metronom bin ich nicht nur pappsatt, sondern auch hellwach wieder in OL gelandet - nach nicht einmal zwei Bahnstunden. Toll!  

To be continued, finde ich ...

Viele Grüße

Der Mutti


----------



## Alan (17. Oktober 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: In den HaBe's ist wieder richtig was los!



Wenn auch nur samstags... Immerhin ein Anfang.

Det


----------



## ouchylove (17. Oktober 2004)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> To be continued, finde ich ...



... das haben wir dann ja auch gemacht. Andre, vielen Dank für die nette Tour am Samstag. Immer gerne wieder ... leider kann ich die nächsten Samstage nicht, aber ich hoffe, dass ihr dann noch am Samstag fahrt 

Schöne Woche,
Verena


----------



## Catsoft (28. September 2016)

Moin!

ich hol mein altes Thema mal wieder rauf 

Ich wollte diesen Winter ab Mitte Oktober wieder 1x in der Woche in die HaBe´s zum Nightride oder auch Freitags zum Nachmittagseide. Die DOD-Runde ist für mich nicht wirklich eine Alternative, ich würde gerne in der Woche schon um 17:30 oder 18:00 los. Tempo und Technik wird einfacher als bei der DOD.

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2018)

Moin!

Auch dieses Jahr wieder die Frage: Hat wer Lust am Dienstag oder Donnerstag auf 2 Std. Nightride durch die HaBe´s zu schaukeln. Plan wäre zwischen 17:30 und 18 Uhr loszurollen und spätestens 20 Uhr wieder zurück zu sein. Startpunkt entweder KH oder Kuhtrift.....

Bin alter grauer Esel, daher keine Kunststückchen....

Robert



Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> ich hol mein altes Thema mal wieder rauf
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (16. Oktober 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bin alter grauer Esel, daher keine Kunststückchen....
> 
> Robert


Du meinst eher die guten Wege oder auch die Wurzelstrecken etc?
Im dunkeln wäre mal was, bis jetzt nur im Salzbergwerk gemacht, Licht dafür hätte ich.
Ich wohne in Neugraben und könnte spontan, nur diese Woche nicht.


----------

